# World Championship Preleminary Games Day 3



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Only six games schedeuled all in Pool A and Pool B.All times local(GMT +9 hours)

<TABLE class=results width="100%"><TBODY><TR class=aggregator><TD class=header style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" colSpan=5>21 August 2006</TD><TD class=terminator>







</TD></TR><TR class=spacer><TD colSpan=6>







</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>A/7</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Argentina
Venezuela
</TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>13:00 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>Boxscore
Game report </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>Sendai
(Japan)</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>B/7</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Angola
New Zealand
</TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>13:00 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>Boxscore
Game report </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>Hiroshima
(Japan)</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>A/8</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Serbia & Montenegro
Lebanon
</TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>16:00 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>Boxscore
Game report </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>Sendai
(Japan)</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>B/8</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Germany
Spain
</TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>16:00 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>Boxscore
Game report </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>Hiroshima
(Japan)</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>B/9</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Japan
Panama
</TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>19:00 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>Boxscore
Game report </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>Hiroshima
(Japan)</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>A/9</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>France
Nigeria
</TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>19:00 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90>Boxscore
Game report </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>Sendai
(Japan)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

<TABLE style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 width="100%" align=center border=0 celpadding="0"><TBODY><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeeee colSpan=4>*Group A*</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD vAlign=top>#</TD><TD vAlign=top>Team</TD><TD vAlign=top>W/L</TD><TD vAlign=top>Pts</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*1.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Argentina</TD><TD vAlign=top>2/0</TD><TD vAlign=top>4</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*2.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Nigeria</TD><TD vAlign=top>1/1</TD><TD vAlign=top>3</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*3.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Venezuela</TD><TD vAlign=top>1/1</TD><TD vAlign=top>3</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*4.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







France</TD><TD vAlign=top>1/1</TD><TD vAlign=top>3</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*5.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Lebanon</TD><TD vAlign=top>1/1</TD><TD vAlign=top>3</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*6.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Serbia & Montenegro</TD><TD vAlign=top>0/2</TD><TD vAlign=top>2</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeeee colSpan=4>*Group B*</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD vAlign=top>#</TD><TD vAlign=top>Team</TD><TD vAlign=top>W/L</TD><TD vAlign=top>Pts</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*1.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Spain</TD><TD vAlign=top>2/0</TD><TD vAlign=top>4</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*2.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Angola</TD><TD vAlign=top>2/0</TD><TD vAlign=top>4</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*3.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Federal Republic of Germany</TD><TD vAlign=top>2/0</TD><TD vAlign=top>4</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*4.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Japan</TD><TD vAlign=top>0/2</TD><TD vAlign=top>2</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*5.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







New Zealand</TD><TD vAlign=top>0/2</TD><TD vAlign=top>2</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*6.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Panama</TD><TD vAlign=top>0/2</TD><TD vAlign=top>2</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeeee colSpan=4>*Group C*</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD vAlign=top>#</TD><TD vAlign=top>Team</TD><TD vAlign=top>W/L</TD><TD vAlign=top>Pts</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*1.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Greece</TD><TD vAlign=top>2/0</TD><TD vAlign=top>4</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*2.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Turkey</TD><TD vAlign=top>2/0</TD><TD vAlign=top>4</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*3.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Brazil</TD><TD vAlign=top>1/1</TD><TD vAlign=top>3</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*4.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Australia</TD><TD vAlign=top>1/1</TD><TD vAlign=top>3</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*5.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Lithuania</TD><TD vAlign=top>0/2</TD><TD vAlign=top>2</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*6.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Qatar</TD><TD vAlign=top>0/2</TD><TD vAlign=top>2</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeeee colSpan=4>*Group D*</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD vAlign=top>#</TD><TD vAlign=top>Team</TD><TD vAlign=top>W/L</TD><TD vAlign=top>Pts</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*1.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







United States of America</TD><TD vAlign=top>2/0</TD><TD vAlign=top>4</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*2.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>








Italy</TD><TD vAlign=top>2/0</TD><TD vAlign=top>4</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*3.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Slovenia</TD><TD vAlign=top>1/1</TD><TD vAlign=top>3</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*4.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Puerto Rico</TD><TD vAlign=top>1/1</TD><TD vAlign=top>3</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*5.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Senegal</TD><TD vAlign=top>0/2</TD><TD vAlign=top>2</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*6.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







People's Republic of China</TD><TD vAlign=top>0/2</TD><TD vAlign=top>2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I suppose that the Angolans could clinch their way into the knockout round if they can beat the Kiwis.I don't know anything about Angola,but it looks as though they picked a good pool to be in.

I suppose the Espana-Deutscheland game has the potential to be interesting,but it is hard to the germans having much chance against a much more talented Spanish team.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Surprising to see Serbia, Lithuania, and China with no wins combined. Serbia has been in a free fall in term of international competition since the last Olympics


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=288 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=right height=16>Angola</TD><TD align=middle>vs. </TD><TD align=left colSpan=2>New Zealand</TD></TR><TR class=font_stand30 vAlign=bottom><TD align=right width=125>95</TD><TD align=middle>: </TD><TD align=left width=125>73</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Since Angola is currently 3-0 in a group with three winless teams they advance to the knockout round along with the winner of Germany vs Spain.


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=288 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=right height=16>Argentina</TD><TD align=middle>vs. </TD><TD align=left colSpan=2>Venezuela</TD></TR><TR class=font_stand30 vAlign=bottom><TD align=right width=125>96</TD><TD align=middle>: </TD><TD align=left width=125>54 



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Stats for fans of Argentina's NBA players.It looks as though either Manu was rested or he didn't try very hard to score.It looks as though Hermann had a good game,but this one was never very interesting and I didn't watch much of it on CCTV5

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=560 border=0><TBODY><TR class=table_head vAlign=bottom align=middle><TD width=33 height=18>#</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Players</TD><TD width=43>Min</TD><TD width=63>2PM-A</TD><TD width=63>3PPM-A</TD><TD width=63>FTM-A</TD><TD width=30>Pts</TD><TD width=30>***</TD><TD width=30>R</TD><TD width=30>F</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle colSpan=10 height=3>







</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>8</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Herrmann, Walter</TD><TD width=43>27</TD><TD width=63>7 - 10</TD><TD width=63>3 - 7</TD><TD width=63>2 - 2</TD><TD width=30>25</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>9</TD><TD width=30>4</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>4</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Scola, Luis</TD><TD width=43>16</TD><TD width=63>6 - 9</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>5 - 6</TD><TD width=30>17</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>5</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>15</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Wolkowisky, Ruben</TD><TD width=43>20</TD><TD width=63>2 - 2</TD><TD width=63>2 - 2</TD><TD width=63>1 - 2</TD><TD width=30>11</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>7</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Oberto, Fabricio</TD><TD width=43>27</TD><TD width=63>5 - 9</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>10</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>5</TD><TD width=30>3</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>10</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Delfino, Carlos</TD><TD width=43>20</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=63>3 - 3</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>9</TD><TD width=30>6</TD><TD width=30>6</TD><TD width=30>3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=" colspan=" 10?></TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>6</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Sanchez, Juan Ignacio</TD><TD width=43>16</TD><TD width=63>2 - 2</TD><TD width=63>1 - 1</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>7</TD><TD width=30>7</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>2</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>13</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Nocioni, Andrés</TD><TD width=43>13</TD><TD width=63>2 - 5</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=63>1 - 2</TD><TD width=30>5</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>5</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>5</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Ginobili, Emanuel</TD><TD width=43>16</TD><TD width=63>2 - 4</TD><TD width=63>0 - 2</TD><TD width=63>1 - 2</TD><TD width=30>5</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>2</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>9</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Fernandez, Gabriel</TD><TD width=43>10</TD><TD width=63>1 - 1</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=63>1 - 1</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>12</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Gutierrez, Leonardo</TD><TD width=43>7</TD><TD width=63>1 - 2</TD><TD width=63>0 - 2</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>3</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>14</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Farabello, Daniel</TD><TD width=43>13</TD><TD width=63>1 - 1</TD><TD width=63>0 - 2</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>11</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Prigioni, Pablo</TD><TD width=43>15</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Spain beat Germany (92:71)

Gasol: 16 pts, Dirk: 14 pts, however the Spain made *11 *3pts out of only *18* shots.


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

Todays games:

*Argentina* : Venezuela 96:54
Herrmann 25 and 9 rebounds, Scola 17; Lugo 15, Barrios 9

*Serbia* : Lebanon 104:57
Miličić 18, Aškrabić 16 and 8 rebounds; El Khatib 12, Feghali 11

*France* : Nigeria 64:53
Gelabale 14 and 7 rebounds, Diarra 9; Udoka 17, Muoneke 16 and 7 rebounds

*Angola* : New Zealand 95:71
Mingas 27 and 12 rebounds, Gomes 20 and 7 rebounds; Cameron 17 and 8 rebounds, Penney 15

Germany : *Spain* 71:92
Nowitzki (5 assists), Greene 14; Calderon 20 and 6 assists, Navarro 19

*Japan* : Panama 78:61
Igarashi 18, Orimo 13; Douglas 14, Daley 9


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I just watched the replay of the first half of Germany-Spain.It's hard to believe this game wasn't a total blowout just watching how badly Spains' backcourt is beating Germany.Gasol got into early foul trouble,but Navarro and Calderon have been fantastic in the first half


----------

